

EtherScripter – a visual smart contract builder - patrickk
http://forum.ethereum.org/discussion/713/etherscripter-a-visual-smart-contract-builder

======
patrickk
There was some confusion on another HN thread[1] a few days ago as to what
Ethereum actually is or is aiming to solve.

This visual contract builder is a really cool demo of what's possible with
Ethereum.

For more read the whitepaper:
[https://github.com/ethereum/wiki/wiki/%5BEnglish%5D-White-
Pa...](https://github.com/ethereum/wiki/wiki/%5BEnglish%5D-White-Paper)

For some mind-bending implications of what might be in store with this
technology, see the blog post on Decentralised Autonomous Organisations:
[http://blog.ethereum.org/2014/02/24/daos-are-not-scary-
part-...](http://blog.ethereum.org/2014/02/24/daos-are-not-scary-part-1-self-
enforcing-contracts-and-factum-law/)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7492731](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7492731)

